# TW Jellybean Google Wallet... How can we get this beyotch to work?



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Sooo how exactly does the wallet fix work for TW??? I can tell you that on AOSP roms, there is no fix, other then renaming your build.prop...... Touchwiz requires you to flash a patch file asides from renaming your build.., im assuming it has to do with NFC???

Ive upgraded my ICS TW rom to a jellybean leak.. "frosty 4.1.1 for tmobile".. This rom works flawlessly except google wallet will not work.. Nor will the same TW ICS wallet fix work for jellybean.... When you flash the fix, and your phone reboots, a popup comes up saying nfc service force closed and then my phone vibrates every 5 seconds...... Something different needs to be done on a jellybean rom, and this is beyond my knowledge..
..............................................................................
So ive tried several things to get this working with no success..

I flashed the TW fix i had before from ICS.... This broke nfc and would vibrate my phone every 5 seconds....

Then i extracted my wallet fix zip to see what was in it... I then downloaded sprints JB leak to pull them same files from that...

Rebooted, and same thing.. broke nfc service and would constantly vibrate..

then i only replaced nfcee_access.xml..... Wallet opened, but wont get passed the activating my google email screen... Soo i went a little further and replaced the libnfc.so file also... rebooted and nfc broke and my phone vibrated like crazy... Soo whatever the problem is, is in that libnfc.so file i believe...

Can someone beyond my knowledge here help me out getting wallet to work??

thanks


----------



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1810040

Your welcome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

FormeriPhoney said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1810040
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


s

sorry i havent been here in a bit.. however that link isnt the correct fix... that is for touchwiz ICS, not jellybean... I pulled the files out of sprints leak and built a flashable zip file here which WILL work for any TW JB rom...

youre welcome.. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1921233


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

Excuse the noobness, but if I'm stock rooted which method should I be using? I just got my S3 today coming from a Nexus. Wallet was rather simple to get working on AOSP. Not so much on TW

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

